

60 Years Ago: IBM Invents The Hard Drive - bootload
http://www.informationweek.com/byte/news/personal-tech/storage-memory/232602880?nomobile=1

======
bootload
the clip on IBM creating the first HD b/w '52-'56 can also be found here ~
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USJGui9yIuA>

